# Glass-top 5-packs!!!



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm in Mexico.
I thought only Cohibas came in the glass-top 5-packs.
Turns out almost everything does - Montecristo, Partagas, various E.L., etc.
It's awesome!!!!



... I did have a pretty awesome SLR A from I think '97, at the LCdH


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Think We Could Put 'em on eBay?*



mmblz said:


> I'm in Mexico.
> I thought only Cohibas came in the glass-top 5-packs.
> Turns out almost everything does - Montecristo, Partagas, various E.L., etc.
> It's awesome!!!!
> ...


:sl

:r @ *mmblz*​
:ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Ttiwop!!!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Funny, what is the going rate for these fakes?


Stacey


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

How many did you get?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

It's easier than you think to sneak those back into the US. I know from experience.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I always thought it would be funny to have one of those as a joke. I just never had the stones to risk taking those across the border.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am getting one the next time I go down there.

I just want to have it .


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

pds said:


> I always thought it would be funny to have one of those as a joke. I just never had the stones to risk taking those across the border.


I wonder what the penalties are for bogus cubans. Even the customs agents must laugh when they see these...


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

One of the nearby B&M's sells the fugazi glass 5-packs and 10-packs. Some have the "assortment" of sticks that look the exact same.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I'll take a fiver of the 97 SLR As Julian!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I guy who works across the hall from me just came back from a Western Pacific Cruise down to Mexico. He told me he bought a box of Cohibas from a liquor store and thought he got them for a good price. He paid $100 for the box. :hn :r 

The liquor store only sold Cohibas and Montecristos! :r :r :r 

I told him to bring one in for me so I could look at it. He said he had given most of them out already and had left the box with his sister. 

I probably shouldn't have done it, but I didn't want him making the same mistake twice, so I told him that they were 99.999% fake. He is not really a cigar smoker and gave them to his friends who are also not really cigar smokers, so no harm no foul. I told him they could still be very good cigars, just not real cohibas.

Maybe I shouldn't have told him, but I tried to be smooth about it.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I'd like to have an assortment glass top box for a reference . :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I'd like to have an assortment glass top box for a reference . :ss


I'll take one, too! I wonder if they're as good as Garcia y Vegas?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## WTucker999 (Jan 4, 2007)

pds said:


> I always thought it would be funny to have one of those as a joke. I just never had the stones to risk taking those across the border.


I'd like to have one and slide some real ISOMs in there...and then let my expert buddies make fun of 'em. :r


----------



## hermit11 (Oct 15, 2006)

U think the customs will let me pass through if I swich authentics in these boxes?:al


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

hermit11 said:


> U think the customs will let me pass through if I swich authentics in these boxes?:al


I think you might me onto to something...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I'm in Mexico.
> I thought only Cohibas came in the glass-top 5-packs.
> Turns out almost everything does - Montecristo, Partagas, various E.L., etc.
> It's awesome!!!!
> ...


Wow and I thought I was only one! :hn

ATL


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'll take one, too! I wonder if they're as good as Garcia y Vegas?!?!?!?!?!?!


They probably are a Garcia Y Vegas with a fugazi band! :r

I actually smoked one out of a glass-top box once - knew it was fugazi, seller told me it was fugazi, and it was a churchill for 6.00.

It was awful. Minimal flavor, hard to keep lit - almost like a "sandwich" cigar from the bargain bin, but with a "reasonable" looking band. No one should keep these guys in business, but people do.


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

me and gabebdog1 always say we are gonna go down there pick up some glass tops and throw real stuff in there as bombs... :r


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats where I get all my Cubans, what are they not real...:r


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

love your post



Ernesto Fan said:


>


----------

